# Repairing a D90 battery door - anyone have experience?



## RMThompson (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey guys, somehow my battery door on my D90 has snapped and broke, WHILE inside a Lowepro case.

Nikon is being really ridiculous about the whole thing, INSISTING there was "Excessive Physical Damage" without even seeing the thing.

ANyway I googled the battery door and it seems they are within the price range of $15 - $20 dollars, and since it would cost me $10 dollars to ship it anyway, I could probably repair it myself.

Does anyone have experience doing so? It seems like the battery door cover would just snap in, but I want to be sure before i purchase anything.

Possibly someone here even HAS a spare door, on a camera that maybe isn't working anymore (I know it's the same battery door from the D50,60,80 and 90)

Any advice?


----------



## Dao (Jul 30, 2010)

I do not know much about Nikon, but my Canon camera battery door is removable.  So that I can remove the door and install the battery grip (and store the door in a slot on the grip)

So chances are your D90 is some what similar.


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 30, 2010)

YES! It was. I removed the battery door from my D50 and put it on my D90! 

It's fixed! No more masking tape on my D90....









(it's now on my D50!)


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 30, 2010)

Post a shot or two to show where it's broken, it might make a difference on how best to go about it.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 30, 2010)

whats wrong with masking tape? I find it looks aesthetically pleasing on a niace d90.. haha just kidding. glad you figured it out.  And yes, nikon makes the doors easy to pop off so you can use the battery grip.


----------



## baturn (Jul 30, 2010)

It seems you've wasted a wonderful excuse to get a grip.


----------



## supraman215 (Jul 30, 2010)

Masking tape doesn't look professional. You need some black gaffer's tape. Then no one would think anything is wrong. They will just think you are cool.

Also the cover is removable. you need to remove it to put the grip on. Which I highly recommend you buy.


----------



## KmH (Jul 30, 2010)

RMThompson said:


> Hey guys, somehow my battery door on my D90 has snapped and broke, WHILE inside a Lowepro case.
> 
> Nikon is being really ridiculous about the whole thing, INSISTING there was "Excessive Physical Damage" without even seeing the thing.


Come on. Tell us the rest of the story.  The door sure didn't break all by itself, "WHILE inside a Lowepro case".

Seems your issue should be with Lowepro, not Nikon.


----------



## zenith9981 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi!!

Well , I don't know much about Nikon battery but in my Sony Its removable. Or rather for complete information you can ask your question atBid Answer. Here in additoin to your question you can earn credits of $10 for your posting your questing. So happy asking and earning . :thumbup:


Bid Answer


----------

